# Australia's most obnoxious sports commentator



## AJS2154 (29/5/16)

I was flicking through the channels this morning and stumbled across a special episode of Wide World of Sports. Appearing on the show, of course, was Ian Chappell. It got me to thinking......has there ever been a more obnoxious, less likable sports presenter than Ian Chappell? For me the answer is clear. No.

I know this will be contentious, but who is your most obnoxious sports commentator? We might need a state and national nomination because each state has their own special breed of dickhead commentator. I have another solid nomination. Phil Gould. Phil is, unfortunately, from NSW....seriously condescending, pompous and self important to rival Chappelli.

Have a vent. Who gets up your goat?

Anthony


----------



## shaunous (29/5/16)

+1 for Phil Gould being TV's biggest pest and annoying prat.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/5/16)

Bruce McAvaney. Wouldn't say he's obnoxious, but he grates me so much he's become a distraction.

He went through a very long stage where he asked rhetorical questions to other commentators about every 3 minutes.

eg "you get the feeling the next goal will be important within the context of the game don't you?" :wacko:

He still does it, but it's probably slightly less often now.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/5/16)

+1 for Bruce McAvaney - i know he means well, but his unbridled enthusiasm frequently crosses the line to be outright douchebag.
And a little too much hero worshipping (except for when it's about Cyril, then it's all just factual B) ).
He's definitely not short on inane comments or stating the obvious, but most of the Channel 9 commentators cross that line regularly.


----------



## Zorco (29/5/16)

I think Bruce is too smart for the demographic he aims to please and all you described is a spot on description of this 'pitfall' in his person. I mean, the facts this guy can call up is phenomenal.

Edit: I didn't say I enjoy it....


----------



## talco92 (29/5/16)

Sandy Roberts during the Aus open. Can't put my finger on it, just generally annoying as he points out fairly obvious things and doesn't seem to have much insight when compared to his co-hosts


----------



## manticle (30/5/16)

Just about every commentator trying to call a hockey game when they have a paltry understanding of how it works &
Craig Foster.


----------



## Seaquebrew (30/5/16)

Ray Hadley

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (30/5/16)

All footie commentators, without exception, and regardless of the code.

And Rusty (whatever his real name is, other than dikkhead) when he did commentating on motor sport on Ch 10.


----------



## Bridges (30/5/16)

Bridges said:


> Who at channel seven decided that the world has forgiven Wayne Carey and we wanted him back on our footy coverage. I sure as hell didn't. He is a thug, a bully, a cheat and a liar. All well documented. He's been convicted of violence against women and assaulting police. I'm all for second chances but this guy is probably at his 20th chance, as recently as 2012 he was denied entry to Barwon Prison as a scan turned up coke on his clothing. It really shits me to then have him on my TV calling out players for dirty play and no doubt taking home a huge pay check.
> 
> 
> FARK that feels better.



Yeah and he's a crap commentator. But then so is Matthew Lloyd who really puts the "special" into special comments.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/16)

None of them will EVER be able to equal the great Roy & HG.

They are all dickheads compared to Roy & HG


----------



## Wardcliff (30/5/16)

shaunous said:


> +1 for Phil Gould being TV's biggest pest and annoying prat.


Phil Gould makes me want to put my fist through the TV screen, then chow down ceremoniously on the glass shards.

Not only is he a know-it-all, pretentious prick, he also has to be in the running for the ugliest man on earth.


----------



## madpierre06 (30/5/16)

Nah, this bloke was HUUUUUUGE!!! Big Daz.

Pearce off Jack, Gibbs on. 
Don't tell me to piss off fuckknuckle. Smack!!!
Ohhh, he's hit me and I've gone crashing to the deck. Ho Ho....


----------



## Dave70 (30/5/16)

I dont watch much sport if I'm honest, but so far as 'journalism' goes Rebecca Wilson can STFU when ever she likes. 
Basically calls Australians a bunch of closeted racists in one breath, then endorses Alan Jones comments comparing A league fans with the Paris bombers in the next. 

NRL hack, Phil Rothfeild calling for the banning of the UFC in Australia after having his delicate sensibilities hurt. 

*'The injury risks they face in rugby league and all the footy codes. At least their sport involves a large degree of skill - and it's not just a contest to ­violently bash another person into submission '. *

Oh, at _least..._

You're a typical main stream sport ignoramus Phil, stick to what you know. 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport/boxing-mma/ultimate-fighting-championship-a-bloody-disgrace-writes-phil-rothfield/story-fnii0bqi-1226778234609


----------



## Snow (30/5/16)

Yeah Phil Gould wins the choccies for my vote, but I have to say Tim Horan comes close. Regardless of playing the game for so many years, he still doesn't know much about Rugby, and makes the most banal and often incorrect statements.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (30/5/16)

Phil Kearns when he's commentating the Waratahs. He's alright when they're not playing but disgustingly one-eyed for the Tahs.

Yes, I'm a long suffering Reds fan and this may colour my judgement.


----------



## Mattwa (30/5/16)

+1 Phil Gould. The combination of him and Rabs makes me mental. It's like listening to two decrepit old farts talk about a game that you aren't watching. They get stuck on things and can't let them go for the next 20 minutes. Just typing this has made me angry.


----------



## mattymcfatty (30/5/16)

Rabs is the Richi Benaud of nrl. He's a bloody Aussie legend!


----------



## razz (30/5/16)

Anthony Hudson from Ten network, craps on about AFL and he has an over grown head on a skinny little body.


----------



## Coodgee (30/5/16)

Can't stand ready Hadley


----------



## feralbass (30/5/16)

+1 for Phil, and we are stuck with him at Penrith.


----------



## AJS2154 (30/5/16)

Nice guys......let it out......let it all out.

Phil Gould you are the winner!!


----------



## Blind Dog (31/5/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Phil Kearns when he's commentating the Waratahs. He's alright when they're not playing but disgustingly one-eyed for the Tahs.
> 
> Yes, I'm a long suffering Reds fan and this may colour my judgement.


You could of just left it at Phil Kearns. You'd have thought he'd know some of the rules. Just a few. Looks like the t**t he is every time he whinges about the ref getting a decision wrong, and like a complete ar5e every time the replay shows the ref was right; and its every time. Almost makes me embarrassed to be a Tahs supporter; almost


----------



## droid (31/5/16)

Drew Morphett in the footy
Chapell in the cricket
As mentioned that pit guy in Supercars - and some of the commentators when they say "Let's have a listen to the motor" and they go to the microphone on board a car then 2seconds later they start talking over the top of the sound, they can't help themselves
Golf Australia would be Jack Newton, very condescending towards amateurs and players at the club level when commentating


----------



## AJS2154 (31/5/16)

Don't go too hard, Blind Dog.....Phil was a hooker after all.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (31/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> Don't go too hard, Blind Dog.....Phil was a hooker after all.


Hey hey, woo up there. Front row club right here. Let's not tarnish all of us with the Kearns brush.

Also, as a counter to your argument, I give you Ewen McKenzie.

The reason beer was invented was to stop front rowers taking over the world.


----------



## Mattwa (31/5/16)

mattymcfatty said:


> Rabs is the Richi Benaud of nrl. He's a bloody Aussie legend!


That is an insult to Richie Benaud!


----------



## AJS2154 (31/5/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> Hey hey, woo up there. Front row club right here. Let's not tarnish all of us with the Kearns brush.
> 
> Also, as a counter to your argument, I give you Ewen McKenzie.
> 
> The reason beer was invented was to stop front rowers taking over the world.


I wanted to be a front rower, I really did.....but my coach said I was too pretty and too smart. They strapped me on the side and told me to smash the half back. Win, win.

Çracker line about front rowers and beer mate. That really made me laugh.

Lovin the banter boys! See you. Anthony


----------



## Fraser's BRB (31/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> I wanted to be a front rower, I really did.....but my coach said I was too pretty and too smart. They strapped me on the side and told me to smash the half back. Win, win.
> 
> Çracker line about front rowers and beer mate. That really made me laugh.
> 
> Lovin the banter boys! See you. Anthony


I was really a number 8 at heart, but the coach said I was far too manly and strong for that and threw a 3 on my back. He also said a head like mine needs regular panel beating... Not sure what he meant?


----------



## AJS2154 (31/5/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> He also said a head like mine needs regular panel beating... Not sure what he meant?


I suspect he was a back.....they are all jealous of blokes that can grow facial hair.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/5/16)

feralbass said:


> +1 for Phil, and we are stuck with him at Penriff


ftfy


----------



## Droopy Brew (1/6/16)

So many to choose from. We will get Phil dribbling his special kind of shit tonight. Another 50pt drubbing of the Blues would be great- just so that carnt shuts his gob.
In the AFL Bruce is painful with his "specials" and "clevers" and 'you just get the feeling that..'. But for egotistical and biased flogworthiness it is hard to go past Dermie on Fox.
The cricket - well take your pick, Heals, Tubby, Slatts, the plastic one- they all piss me off. ABC grandstand commentators are miles better. Still miss Skull but.


----------



## michaeld16 (1/6/16)

I do like Bruce mcavaney for his pulling all kind of stats and history of the game but I really get the shits when he comes up with " you really feel the next goal is important here" yes Bruce that's the idea of the game. Or another one he pulls out every week when a teams down 4-5 goals down "they really need to get the next goal don't ya think" well yes... They need to get the next 5


----------



## AJS2154 (1/6/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> So many to choose from. We will get Phil dribbling his special kind of shit tonight. Another 50pt drubbing of the Blues would be great- just so that carnt shuts his gob.
> In the AFL Bruce is painful with his "specials" and "clevers" and 'you just get the feeling that..'. But for egotistical and biased flogworthiness it is hard to go past Dermie on Fox.
> The cricket - well take your pick, Heals, Tubby, Slatts, the plastic one- they all piss me off. ABC grandstand commentators are miles better. Still miss Skull but.


I am a Blues fan Droopy, and would be more than willing to agree to another 50 point flogging if Phil Gould would shut his gob. That would be the deal of the century. Only problem is, he can't stop talking......he has so many people out there yet to tell they are idiots. It's a life time of work for Phil.

I am loving Foxtel having the footie on at the same time as nine. I watch them, although Braith Anasta is on there occasionally too.....Australia's most over rated commentator 

You are also the first to mention Ian Healey....good get. It was remiss of me not to mention him with my initial rant. My apologies.....what a frankfurt strangler. No player since Heals signed off has ever been as good as him, and in the case of a little known player by the name of Gilchrist, he just fails to mention him. Heals is Ian Chappell in waiting. There is something especially obnoxious about a channel nine cricket commentator.

Keep them coming boys. Plenty to be outed yet.


----------



## lost at sea (1/6/16)

gould, vautin, rabs, hadley, fittler, johns......NRL really has the dregs of sports commentating..........

also notice they all work for channel nien?


----------



## Wardcliff (2/6/16)

lost at sea said:


> gould, vautin, rabs, hadley, fittler, johns......NRL really has the dregs of sports commentating..........
> 
> also notice they all work for channel nien?


I'm not sure about fittler. I can never understand enough of what he's saying to tell if he's obnoxious or not. Always speaks as though his lips are sewn together.


----------



## clay (2/6/16)

i wouldn't call Ian Chapel obnoxious. he just lacks any real personality.
Heals, Tubby and Slater a like a bunch of school kids. i'm sure they cant believe they are getting paid to watch the game they love.

Robert Walls used to give me the shits when he was on Seven. 
And so does Mark McClure on the wireless.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/6/16)

Wireless? I thought he was the anchor man for Springfield News?


----------



## 431neb (27/7/16)

No one has mentioned Eddie McGuire? 

Does he still commentate Collingwood games? That was the ultimate arrogance. 

Tim Lane quit his job over it from memory. Fair enough too. At least someone has some integrity.


----------



## mongey (1/8/16)

I have always had a little hate spot for Ken Sutcliff. Seriously who cares what he thinks. He's done nothing and knows nothing


----------



## madpierre06 (1/8/16)

mongey said:


> I have always had a little hate spot for Ken Sutcliff. Seriously who cares what he thinks. He's done nothing and knows nothing


Channeling a bit o' Max Walker there, eh.


----------



## DU99 (1/8/16)

Tony Grieg always hated the MCG always gave SCG the best raves..


----------



## madpierre06 (1/8/16)

Just chevk the sunday mornig WWOS - kenny hasno real original thoughts, obligatory barbie doll female co host is there to provide evidence of gender equality and is more interested i. Sporys gossip .... Nothing is genione anymore, its all anbout petceptoons and focus grouips.


----------

